# Baloubet Du Rouet as an event sire?



## seabiscuit (12 July 2007)

Baloubet has to be my all time favourite competition stallion- I love the way he jumps, he is so quick, nimble and athletic and he has plenty of jump. He has lots of blood and great bone and feet, and moves well. I also love that little twist of his head and buck that he does after he's jumped a fence well so he really loves his job! so I wouldve thought that he would have been an ultimate No.1 choice as an event sire? 
But he has only been used to produce showjumping stock and his stud card says to produce showjumpers only?
Am just intrigued as to why he hasnt 'taken off' as an event sire? Or perhaps he has- maybe his event stock just arent in the UK? Maybe he has too much knee action in his canter....

Link to his webpage-  Baloubet Du Rouet


----------



## CentrestageSHS (12 July 2007)

Erm, I am not into eventing too much but as he is highly valued for his showjumping skills I would think he has quite a high stud fee. As he is not proven in eventing in any way I would think that people who are breeding for eventing would go for a top class event sire that would probably be cheaper?? I do agree with you though, he is very finely built and would probably throw some nice eventers, reminds me very much of Icare D'auzay before his terrible accident. I think people into dressage and showjumping breeding tend to look further afield because the european breeding is fantastic whereas I think people who breed for eventing like to stick to English stock for some reason. 
What I mean is, popular eventing sires in britain are horses like Mill Law, Primitive Horses, Ben Faerie, etc. Whereas popular dressage and showjumping sires in england are either foreign or have foreign breeding.
Don't know if that makes sense?? It is a lot of money to pay out for a stud fee on a horse that has never evented, I would pay the fee if I wanted to breed a sj but not so sure I would if I wanted to breed an eventer???


----------



## CentrestageSHS (12 July 2007)

I have just read though his web page, and yes he has quite a high stud fee and like they say he will not breed you a dressage horse but he is at the top of the list for breeding a sj. I think for eventing, the horse may be too scopey and not want to touch a fence. I think it may look like a sj going around an event course if you get what I mean!!! The breeding is for collected work and short sharp bursts of massive energy, with a huge jump. Not sure it would be able to gallop on and brush through a fence?


----------



## seabiscuit (12 July 2007)

I hear you but I think if people wanted to breed a truely top class eventer they do tend to look at good sj'ers or dressage horses-Brit has been put in foal to Jaguar Mail who is a SJer. (he is also on the same site as Baloubet- anyone think that his conformation is v.questionable?!)and in the UK people already use top SJ sires such as Grannex and Carnaval Drum, and Pro set for eventing stock. I think that Baloubet paces are more than good enough and he moves better than most good event sires in this country. As for not being able to gallop I think he would have a good gallop, he is very light and easy on his feet, and covers the ground very nicely, and horses can be taught to brush through fences it is all about boldness..

As you said people dont look always look abroad for event sires so that is a point. Just wonder wether France/Germany have many eventers by him?


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (12 July 2007)

I love baloubet so much i have a foal out of his son Balou who actualy would also make a good event sire !!! he is a bit quieter too but loves his job and has great confirmation - he is also a bit cheaper !! 

he is related to Daddy cool a nice dressage horse which proves his offspring could go both ways !! 

ill let you know when mine gets to 4 (only another 3 years and 11 months ) !!


----------



## CentrestageSHS (12 July 2007)

yes, I did notice at Badminton this year that quite a few lighter warmbloods are starting to turn up at higher level competing. Before they were nearly all TB or TB crosses with some WBxTB crosses. I think it is hard to beat a good english bred quality throughbred for eventing but I am certain that in the coming years more warmbloods like baloubet will start to play a bigger role in eventing breeding as breeders are looking further afield for that little extra. Especially now the road and tracks phase has been taken out, you don't quite need the endurance that only a TB or TB cross has. I think the dressage and showjumping will now play a bigger part in eventing, and no doubt the european warmblood breeding will help as this is where they excel.


----------



## DollyPentreath (12 July 2007)

Interesting post DotD, I looked into a couple of the french stallions for my mare as my trainer helped with alot of the research/reporting into Brit's foal and ET. Incidently, I think Jaguar Mail's size was a clincher coupled with the quality of his offspring, however I hear your point and he is a little long in the cannon and pastern IMO. Also, I'm not keen on his shoulder or length of back particularly, but hey, what do I know..!! Actually, I appear to have just slated him, but I think there are many, many worse stallions out there.

So, Baloubet Du Rouet as an event sire? I think he's not often considered for several reasons; firstly expense coupled with the fact he's abroad, which rules out a huge chunk of breeders, not willing to spend or organise as I believe shipped semen can be a pain. And secondly, personally, I don't think his movement is good enough for people with money to spend on a sire to consider. But yes, I do agree, there are event stallions in the UK with poorer movement, but then they are cheaper!


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2007)

Jaguar Mail....drools!  

I love Baloubet too, I remember watching him on Eurosport years ago dreaming...  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think Marie put Penny to a Rubinstein son so yes they are definitley looking at European stallions more nowadays.

We seem to have lost a good few sires and nowadays nothing(eventing wise) in this country really screams out...just my opinion though.  Having said that I like W.Ambassador and W.Double Cracker.


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2007)

P.s the chap I was telling you about (Des's friend who has Just T) used Baloubet and Evamore is the result, she's only 7y.o and has a good few points...


----------



## juliehannah58 (12 July 2007)

Having met a few of his offspring and even his grandsons, including other stallions, I would guess it's because they are too hot for the dressage stage and also tend to be not overly 'bold' jumpers, more careful TBH. I was going to use a GS of his on my mare but as she herself is sharp I was warned off. 

In their words they have one there who if he is worried about something he just jumps higher. Although they can be sharp, spooky and hot, I don't think there is any denying the majority are superior competition horses. I assume they are considered to be too sharp and hot for the xc and dressage phases, although would be interesting to see!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (12 July 2007)

My mare is very hot and sharp and was told that balou du rouet would be fine !! i must say the filly i had is rather sharp !!


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
My mare is very hot and sharp and was told that balou du rouet would be fine !! i must say the filly i had is rather sharp !! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You say the dam is sharp though, 70% mummy...


----------



## Anastasia (12 July 2007)

As mentioned above Baloubet is a very sharp horse, Balou is off the Contender x Domino line which is why he is possibly less likely to be at hot as his father.

Personally I would pick Balou above his father as he has shown some excellent foals in Germany.

Sometimes the French breds dont have the best of mouths which may not be the best for doing x-country.  I know that the Quidam de Revel line is like this.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (12 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
My mare is very hot and sharp and was told that balou du rouet would be fine !! i must say the filly i had is rather sharp !! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You say the dam is sharp though, 70% mummy... 

[/ QUOTE ]

yes which is why i chose balou over baloubet as he is quieter !! have i confused everyone - sorry i know what i meant !! 

she is the spitting image of balou though ! 

Id love a for Pleasure foal but i think i would get a nut case


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2007)

All the good ones are quirky...just think of it that way..she is a very pretty filly!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Now you say about BdR, Evamore took ages to break (though she'd not been touched as a youngster until she was 4y.o so I can't think that helped)she was difficult too, she's very bold xc though...


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (12 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
All the good ones are quirky...just think of it that way..she is a very pretty filly!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Now you say about BdR, Evamore took ages to break (though she'd not been touched as a youngster until she was 4y.o so I can't think that helped)she was difficult too, she's very bold xc though... 

[/ QUOTE ]

yea your right about that all mine are quirky in one way or another !!


----------



## christine48 (12 July 2007)

If your mare has enough TB in her now that eventing is short format there is no reason why when put to a warm blood you shouldn't be able to breed an eventer. Warmbloods today have so much more quality that they used to have. I love his son Balou de Rouet. Personally I think you could maybe breed the ultimate eventer by putting a TB stallion onto a grade A mare or the other way round.


----------



## Damien (12 July 2007)

Interesting to note that the lead ranking event horse at this moment on time is infact REMONTA DESIDIA by Qualoubet III.

Qualobet III being a son of Galoubet sire of Baloubet De Rouet.

The SF stud book are currently lying in second place in the WBFSH stud rankings for eventing, in first position are the Anglo European Stud Book. Nice to see SHB (GB) in sixth place and Ireland in dropping to Third place.


----------



## LEC (12 July 2007)

He costs £4000 no wonder they do not use him for eventing!! I think the top eventing sires are all under £1000.


----------



## Bossanova (12 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He costs £4000 no wonder they do not use him for eventing!! I think the top eventing sires are all under £1000. 

[/ QUOTE ]

4000 euros, slightly less. And you do get 8 straws- I'd have thought 8 would do more than 1 mare....?!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (12 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
He costs £4000 no wonder they do not use him for eventing!! I think the top eventing sires are all under £1000. 

[/ QUOTE ]

no they dont its £2k his price is 3000 Euro which works out at about 2000 pounds !!


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2007)

Not alot dearer than the other two on the page which are both being used in this country by a few top event breeders.

Boss-  I think they let you use the other straws if you pay a few hundred for the registration fees(has to be the same mare)..otherwise you can use it but get no proof of sire!


----------



## Anastasia (12 July 2007)

Actually if you look at the eventing figures -  WBFSH  although the SF Studbook are well up in the rankings,  "Joly Jump" , "Hand in Glove" and "Kings Road" are TB sires, in fact "Kings Road" is British Bred.  So although the SF Studbook are doing well in the rankings the bloodlines are actually TB...... 
	
	
		
		
	


	






You will actually see that in the individual listings ( Individual Rankings ) in the top 30, 14 of these horses are actually "unknown" breeding, and if you look in the top 50, there are much more of unknown breeding.  

Interesting to note that the sire of the 2nd ranked horse just now is the KWPN "Voltaire".....

I may be completely wrong, but with the steeplechase now out of events, are riders not looking for more of a TB x WB or TB x Irish horse so that they get the speed but with more jump and/or movement?  As do they not say that sometimes an event is now either won on the dressage score or what happens in the jumping arena???  Maybe I picked this up completely wrong since I am not really into eventing horses as such.....


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2007)

I think thats why SF's are the preferred warmblood to use, plenty of movement and jump but an SF is made up of TB, Arab and a splash of French trotter so it still has speed and stamina rather than the heavier warmblood types.

HM says a horse is still galloping and jumping for 10/13 mins at 4* so still needs a high percentage of 'blood' to be of any use.


----------



## seabiscuit (12 July 2007)

All very interesting! I do think a lot of SF's in general, they always seem to be good blood type horses rather than the KWPNS, Holsteins, Oldenburgers etc which will tend to be the stockier types, then again all the bloodlines are so mixed up now there is no set 'type' of KWPN or Holstein etc anymore.

I think if I were breeding for eventing I would be prepared to pay good money for a stallion that is proven at top level ( and Baloubet competed till age 18 at top level too, not many stallions can beat that kind of toughness) as someone said there is just nothing that stands out in the UK at the mo in terms of what has an outstanding international competition/performance record or has produced such horses- Im not talking a stallion that just has the odd one or two offspring I'm saying something that has a string of successfull progeny.

Severnmiles didnt know Evamore,! I will keep an eye out for her- record looks very good- dressage is up and down though!


----------



## severnmiles (12 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]

Severnmiles didnt know Evamore,! I will keep an eye out for her- record looks very good- dressage is up and down though! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats the 'hot' bit...and she is a chestnut mare


----------



## Damien (12 July 2007)

These horses are actually "unknown" breeding

I noticed that several years ago and was informed that the horses with the missing information do infact have breeding but the information has not been communicated to the organisation. The lists of horses who had missing information were composed and sent to all of the member studbooks requesting to supply information on any horses that may have been known to studbook managers.


----------



## christine48 (12 July 2007)

I have visited a few of the Oldenberg studs in Germany including Paul schockemohle's and as a whole the Oldenberg stallions are of a lighter more athletic type, many having a lot of TB blood in them. You don't tend to see so many of the old fashioned types these days. The same can also be said of the dutch horses too.


----------



## Anastasia (13 July 2007)

Well Opie that would be the thing, how many of the Studbook Managers would have done this, or had the time and possible inclination to research all the bloodlines.............. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Memo there are a lot of warmbloods these days that are the "Modern Type"...........will be interesting to see how long this trend continues, like they say everything always comes full circle.


----------



## Iestyn (13 July 2007)

A lot of the warmblood breeding on the continent is now apparently putting quite a bit of TB blood back into their breeding programmes as many horse are becoming too in-bred and have too much movement for most average riders. However, in response to someone saying about less TB's in eventing - I really do think that you will need a full or near TB for the top - I think what will happen over the years is that breeders will breed some warmblood into their horses and breed it out again so that horses have that little "dash" of warmblood in them.


----------



## severnmiles (13 July 2007)

The trakehners are another useful warmblood, doing very well in eventing at the mo, Windfall to name just one.


----------



## juliehannah58 (13 July 2007)

It's very interesting, as I said I was going to use a son of Baloubet but was told he combined with my mare may be too sharp a foal, so instead I used a son of Alme, another selle francis from Galoubet lines, so closely related to Baloubet but mcuh, much calmer and easier going! As said, a lot comes from the mare as and my mare, although proven to 1.20/1.30m level herself, is very sharp to ride I was thinking a laid back stallion could be a good influence on her - here's hoping!!


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (13 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
It's very interesting, as I said I was going to use a son of Baloubet but was told he combined with my mare may be too sharp a foal, so instead I used a son of Alme, another selle francis from Galoubet lines, so closely related to Baloubet but mcuh, much calmer and easier going! As said, a lot comes from the mare as and my mare, although proven to 1.20/1.30m level herself, is very sharp to ride I was thinking a laid back stallion could be a good influence on her - here's hoping!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

sounds like me and you had the same dilema !!!! but i did chose a son of baloubet (luckily who is calmer) 

i hope your baby turns out as nice as mine is !!


----------



## Damien (13 July 2007)

Well Opie that would be the thing, how many of the Studbook Managers would have done this, or had the time and possible inclination to research all the bloodlines.............. 

I think the idea was to take a flick through and see if any of the names of the horses who  noted as "unkown" jumped out!

It wouldn't really take that long, honest!


----------



## christine48 (13 July 2007)

Anastasia, I know things do go in full circle, however I can't see the really heavy types coming back into fashion. In  dressage and show jumping  we are also tending to see more of the lighter more athletic types. Opie  I know of a lot of horses in eventing that are of  so called 'unknown breeding' because up until recently people didn't want to admit that they had warmblood in them bacause there was a certain amount of prejudice in eventing against warmbloods. Nowadays the dressage and show jumping phases are much more influential therefore better moving horses with some warmblood in them are gaining popularity.


----------



## Damien (13 July 2007)

Right wasn't aware of that, but what I do have is more and more clients asking for warmbloods for eventing from the continent? I cannot claim it is a discipline I know anything about, so tend to stay clear and advise they look much closer to home lol

But I am noticing more and more Continental yards advertising their horses as eventers....... and when asked if they have anything suitable Numerous shoppers have said that they are very unlikely to win on the speed ticket because they are not the of boldest riders so are looking at picking up points in the jumping and dressage phases....... so their main criteria are warmbloods with a high percentage of blood but with scopier and more technical jumping ability and generaly flashier paces for dressage....... ?


----------



## Anastasia (14 July 2007)

Memo, I am not necessarily saying that the older fashioned types will come back in, but there are still those "original" stallions out there, for instance Argentinus would not be classed as a "modern" stallion yet he throws stock that are superb in both dressage and jumping.  "Donnerhall" was no light weight either, but his stock speak for themselves.

But if people are going to start getting lighter and lighter stock then they will eventually need to look back at a sire that gives more bone, as not everyone wants a lightweight horse.


----------



## christine48 (15 July 2007)

Anastasia,I agree One horse I really like by Argentinus is Armitage but he isn't as heavy as him.  Argentinus does seem to throw some very good brood mares.


----------



## severnmiles (15 July 2007)

But Arko is a lump!  You'd never see him eventing so I doubt anyone would use Argentinus thinking they'd get an eventer...


----------



## christine48 (15 July 2007)

yes unfortunately he is a lump and definately would not be the type to breed event horses. That is why I believe the lighter framed more athletic types are here to stay. Even in dressage and show jumping these types seem to be gaining popularity.


----------



## Governor (15 July 2007)

Baloubet Du Rouet is listed as 750 on the Zangersheide website? I'm not sure what kind of quantity thats for however.

I saw him on a DVD I was sent from Zanger and he is stunning but i'm not sure i'd use him for eventing. He's quite different from some of the other stallions on the Zanger website some of which I imagine would produce ok stock for eventing.


----------



## Fahrenheit (15 July 2007)

If you then read the small print for each tariff, you have to pay another 1500 euros when you get a foal on the foal!


----------



## Governor (15 July 2007)

I saw that just after I posted - On site only too I believe...nice trip to the Holland/Belgium border.

I think Gov has made me slightly biased to that place.


----------

